# Disney Lighting



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello all. Well I just made my first ever trip to Disney World and have to say I was in awe. The haunted mansion was just simply awesome. I did have a question it looks as though on almost every ride they were using a Par 64 or equivilent light with a blacklight gel. I know there was some disscussion on this as well as other boards but wondered if anyone had any inside info on what they were using and possible a source. I did see a many standard 48" bulb BL's but was really supprised at the number of cans and how well they seem to work. It really just reinforced how much of a role good lighting plays in the whole experience.

Thanks


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a book on the Haunted Mansion - I'll check it and see if I can find any information...


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Ya dont ever just think lights are lights. Good lighting can make things way more amazing than before. But its a lot more expensive to buy. I'd love to get my hands on a fresnel light or par can but it just doesnt fit my budget. Ebay has them though for pretty cheap.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Look into wild fire long throw uv lights as well as invisable uv paint. This stuff is killer. Its what Disney used on the Roger Rabbit ride!


----------

